# New york pizza vs Chicago pizza



## KizaruTachio (Feb 24, 2011)

New york 


Chicago


Who takes this ?


----------



## Shade Impulse (Feb 24, 2011)

New York pizza takes it, but damn pizza is good no matter what.


----------



## Sabotage (Feb 24, 2011)

I've only had Chicago pizza, so it wins IMO.


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 24, 2011)

It's just a thin crust vs deep dish pizza debate. Living in new York I know what a good thin crust should be but deep dish is delicious too. Thin crust is better for eating on the go while deep dish is better for a heavy meal. Tie for me. I've had great pizza for both sides.


----------



## teddy (Feb 24, 2011)

Going with NY style pizza, although I prefer a cheesesteak from Philadelphia.


----------



## Havoc (Feb 24, 2011)

I just came.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Feb 24, 2011)

it's new york for me it just has a lighter, more subtle taste. But being on the east coast I guess I wouldn't know really good chicago pizza because the best we got is uno's and that isn't that great.


----------



## Lucifeller (Feb 24, 2011)

Italian pizza comes in with a steel chair and clears the ring.

/biased


----------



## Havoc (Feb 24, 2011)

Luci, what's italian pizza like?


----------



## Platinum (Feb 24, 2011)

Nothing beats Chicago pizza .


----------



## Lucifeller (Feb 24, 2011)

Havoc said:


> Luci, what's italian pizza like?



It's the only real pizza, and that's all that needs to be said.

We did invent it, after all. :ho

To elaborate, it's thick enough to not feel like paper in the mouth, and crunchy as opposed to feeling like goddamn plastic in your mouth. Basically, it *doesn't* feel like a cheese and tomato flavored condom. Which is already enough to put it above basically any american pizza I tried at the local US military post...

I tried some american pizza from the local Pizza King, as well, and felt an overwhelming urge to murder whoever cooked that abomination afterwards... how can you people over there eat that inedible plastic over-salted hunk of crap?


----------



## Sylar (Feb 24, 2011)

Death itself actually likes Chicago pizza.


----------



## legoffjacques (Feb 24, 2011)

Lucifeller said:


> It's the only real pizza, and that's all that needs to be said.
> 
> We did invent it, after all. :ho
> 
> ...


This^:ho Naples' pizza beats them all


----------



## Lucifeller (Feb 24, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Death itself actually likes Chicago pizza.



That explains why it looks like a skeleton. :ho


----------



## Havoc (Feb 24, 2011)

Lucifeller said:


> It's the only real pizza, and that's all that needs to be said.
> 
> We did invent it, after all. :ho
> 
> ...


America invented Italy.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 24, 2011)

Larosa's stomps all other Pizza.


----------



## Glued (Feb 24, 2011)

I've always heard good things about Italy when it comes to Pizza


----------



## Lucifeller (Feb 24, 2011)

Havoc said:


> America invented Italy.



Don't you mean Italy discovered America? Last I checked, some guy named Columbus was credited with making your existence possible... 



> I've always heard good things about Italy when it comes to Pizza



As well you should have. Let me know if anyone badmouths our pizza, I'll proceed to rip their lungs out cordially and non-violently show them the grievous error of their ways.


----------



## God (Feb 24, 2011)

NY pizza 

But dammit, pizza is fucking terrific regardless of location. Fuck, I'm tearing up


----------



## Havoc (Feb 24, 2011)

Lucifeller said:


> Don't you mean Italy discovered America? Last I checked, some guy named Columbus was credited with making your existence possible...


Pretty sure there were people here before him.


----------



## Lucifeller (Feb 24, 2011)

Havoc said:


> Pretty sure there were people here before him.



Yeah, you killed most of them. :ho


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 24, 2011)

Lucifeller said:


> Yeah, you killed most of them. :ho



nah, disease killed most of them
There were white people here before Columbus anyway.
The Vikings.


----------



## Havoc (Feb 24, 2011)

Lucifeller said:


> Yeah, you killed most of them. :ho


----------



## Lucifeller (Feb 24, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> nah, disease killed most of them
> There were white people here before Columbus anyway.
> The Vikings.



The Vikings' "visits" are more accurately described as CRUSHING THE LOCALS BENEATH THEIR BOOTS, DRIVING THEIR BROKEN BODIES BEFORE THEM IN CHAINS AND HEARING THE LAMENTATIONS OF THEIR WOMEN.

Oh, and rape, burning and pillaging. While Norse people WERE rather civilized, they divided the world between 'Them' and 'People whose ass needs kicking', and rarely stuck around a single place that wasn't their homeland very long, or bothered to remember every place they burned down. :ho


----------



## Proxy (Feb 24, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Nothing beats Chicago pizza .



Except NY pizza


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Feb 24, 2011)

Lucifeller said:


> It's the only real pizza, and that's all that needs to be said.
> 
> We did invent it, after all. :ho
> 
> ...



What you described sounds more like the cardboard cutout, plastic cheese pizza would find in a school cafeteria. 

In my personal experience, most pizza isn't like that. Just like our local Vic's Pizzeria. Damn good.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 24, 2011)

Seriously guys, Cincinnati pizza is the best


----------



## paulatreides0 (Feb 24, 2011)

Whatever you do, don't _ever_ eat _any_ food from a boarding school cafeteria. Unless it's Deerfield. I hear they have some damn good grub.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Feb 24, 2011)

paulatreides0 said:


> *Whatever you do, don't ever eat any food from a boarding school cafeteria.* Unless it's Deerfield. I hear they have some damn good grub.



Is it worse than the cardboard cutout, plastic cheese pizza?


----------



## Akatora (Feb 24, 2011)

What are te usual ingridiences?


To know which one is the lesser evil 


Not a fan of Pizza(eaten it like 3 times in my life)

My biggest problem with Pizza would be the Cheese


Cheese isn't considered food by my mind, eyes nor sense of smell




If judging from the pictures alone, both got a repelling appearance towards me, the new yorker however a little less


----------



## God (Feb 24, 2011)

Gino's on Grand Ave in Queens


----------



## KizaruTachio (Feb 24, 2011)

Akatora said:


> What are te usual ingridiences?
> 
> 
> To know which one is the lesser evil
> ...



Chesse is one of the best things to happen to the culinary world it has many variations that are robust and diverse. It is probably one of the few foods that dosen't need seasoning but still has amazing flavor. And it's a staple of the french diet the founders of the culinary arts itself.





There you go


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 24, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Gino's on Grand Ave in Queens


I don't live to far from there. Is it worth the trip?


----------



## randomsurfer (Feb 24, 2011)

The best would be pizza hut for me. It's like a hybrid between both.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 24, 2011)

You already know my answer.


----------



## Solrac (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm from New York, so I'll say New York Pizza, since Chicago Pizza from the pic above looks like all tomato on top... but then again any kind of pizza (barring bootlegged ones like the french bread pizza you were served at in elementary/high school cafeteria in new york city) is awesome, no matter how you spin it.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Feb 24, 2011)

looks like NY is raping chicago


----------



## ~Greed~ (Feb 24, 2011)

NY Pizza by far. Being from NY that's a obvious answer for me.

Never was a fan of Chicago Pizza. Maybe that's because Ive never been a fan of deep dish pizza though.



Proxy said:


> Except NY pizza







randomsurfer said:


> The best would be pizza hut for me. It's like a hybrid between both.



Oh god no. Pizza Hut is a abomination to the Pizza industry. It's tastes like fucking cardboard.


----------



## dwabn (Feb 24, 2011)

NY not even close


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Feb 24, 2011)

Someone needs to invent a way to eat pizza as often as you want without it having a negative effect on your health. Whoever does will forever be known as a god among men.

And I can't choose. Both are amazing.


----------



## Akatora (Feb 24, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Chesse is one of the best things to happen to the culinary world it has many variations that are robust and diverse. It is probably one of the few foods that dosen't need seasoning but still has amazing flavor. And it's a staple of the french diet the founders of the culinary arts itself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You might as well be eating old milk with green and blue spots 

that's about as appealing as cheese imo


The smell isn't far off either...


I liked the stuff when I was 1-2 years old, since then it's had a none changing lowest spot from the worst food i've had served(atleast I don't recall the oester in fatt smelling as much)





Eldritch Sukima said:


> Someone needs to invent a way to eat pizza as often as you want without it having a negative effect on your health. Whoever does will forever be known as a god among men.
> 
> And I can't choose. Both are amazing.




well I got my doubts that even if you ate carots your entire life you'd archive that


Personally Curry>Spagheti >>hotdogs>>hamburgers>>>>>>>>>>>>>Pizza(sadly even with all the right ingrediences I'm not a fan of the bread used either)


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 24, 2011)

NY pizza for me. I couldn't get enough of it everytime I went there.

But if I ever go to Italy, pizza is going to be the first thing I try there no matter what. 

Fuck, now I'm starving.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 24, 2011)

~Greed~ said:


> NY Pizza by far. Being from NY that's a obvious answer for me.\
> 
> Never was a fan of Chicago Pizza. Maybe that's because Ive never been a fan of deep dish pizza though.
> 
> ...



And Dominos is even worse


----------



## ~Greed~ (Feb 24, 2011)

Proxy said:


> And Dominos is even worse



All fast food type Pizza's are garbage.


----------



## Z (Feb 24, 2011)

Damn this thread is making me crave for a slice


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 24, 2011)

Proxy said:


> And Dominos is even worse



I like Dominos. 

I'm hungry now.


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 25, 2011)

Italian Pizza solos, but like it's not allowed in this fight i would go with new york pizza.


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (Feb 25, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Chesse is one of the best things to happen to the culinary world it has many variations that are robust and diverse. It is probably one of the few foods that dosen't need seasoning but still has amazing flavor. And it's a staple of the french diet the founders of the culinary arts itself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i only read the new york article but what fucking aspie wrote that shit it is fucking hilarious. I would post some choice quotes but I would just end up quoting the whole thing.


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 25, 2011)

I ain't very stuck up when it comes to pizza in general.

I like Pizza Hut, Dominoes, and even Little Cesars. Stuff like NY pizza is just on an entirely different tier.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 25, 2011)

~Greed~ said:


> All fast food type Pizza's are garbage.



Agreed.



HachibiWaka said:


> I like Dominos.
> 
> I'm hungry now.



Because you don't know any better


----------



## zenieth (Feb 25, 2011)

Eh, I'm more partial to New York Style.


----------



## Shade Impulse (Feb 25, 2011)

The only good pizza place around here closed down because people hated the owner.

I will never taste the deliciousness again. Now all we have is Pizza Hut.


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 25, 2011)

Pizza hut has the only Pizza I dont like.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Feb 25, 2011)

HachibiWaka said:


> Pizza hut has the only Pizza I dont like.



Yeah, it tastes like cheese and ass.


----------



## Lucifeller (Feb 25, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Someone needs to invent a way to eat pizza as often as you want without it having a negative effect on your health. Whoever does will forever be known as a god among men.
> 
> And I can't choose. Both are amazing.



Pizza Margherita (y'know, the one with just mozzarella, pomodoro and basilico on it) is actually perfectly healthy - it's one of the most well balanced foods out there.

It's when you add a ton of crapola on it that it gets bad for you.


----------



## Respite (Feb 25, 2011)

Imo NY Pizza


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 25, 2011)

Lol, never eaten deep dish Pizza ever I think. 

So the answer is clear. 

Although  owns all. 

But when you talk classic normal Pizza, it's gotta be Margherita or Cipolla.


----------



## randomsurfer (Feb 25, 2011)

Pizza hut is the only pizza I like. Never liked those pizza around NY. Too much tomato sauce taste. I like it's soft thick crust and lots of cheese, toppings and has much less tomato sauce taste in it.


----------



## Respite (Feb 25, 2011)

randomsurfer said:


> *Pizza hut* is the only pizza I like. Never liked those pizza around NY. Too much tomato sauce taste. I like it's soft thick crust and lots of cheese, toppings and has much less tomato sauce taste in it.



Leave this thread and never comeback


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 25, 2011)

I actually like making just homemade pizza sometimes. Maybe replace tomato sauce with Alfredo sauce and toss in some mushrooms, chicken and stuff.


----------



## Solrac (Feb 25, 2011)

Shoddragon said:


> I actually like making just homemade pizza sometimes. Maybe replace tomato sauce with Alfredo sauce and toss in some mushrooms, chicken and stuff.



you can put alfredo chicken in a pizza? O_O


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Feb 25, 2011)

Asassin said:


> you can put alfredo chicken in a pizza? O_O



You can put pretty much anything on a pizza. Not that a lot of things go good on pizza or anything (in my opinion, at least).


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 25, 2011)

Asassin said:


> you can put alfredo chicken in a pizza? O_O



Yes and it's delicious. You can substitute the tomato sauce with everything from Alfredo sauce, nacho cheese to barbecue sauce. And toppings range from strips of lamb, chicken and beef to bacon, pork in general, cold cuts, mushrooms, practically anything you can think of. Pizza is like a taco in regards to you can have such a wide variety of ingredients in it.


----------



## Solrac (Feb 25, 2011)

Shoddragon said:


> Yes and it's delicious. You can substitute the tomato sauce with everything from Alfredo sauce, nacho cheese to barbecue sauce. And toppings range from strips of lamb, chicken and beef to bacon, pork in general, cold cuts, mushrooms, practically anything you can think of. Pizza is like a taco in regards to you can have such a wide variety of ingredients in it.



I'll stick with pizza for what it really is.


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 25, 2011)

Alfredo chicken pizza is amazing.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Feb 25, 2011)

Man I wish we had those kind of pizzas here

I mean there are some tasty ones here, but damn those look great


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 25, 2011)

Asassin said:


> I'll stick with pizza for what it really is.



What do you mean exactly?


----------



## Solrac (Feb 25, 2011)

Shoddragon said:


> What do you mean exactly?



meaning I just want regular pizza, with only cheese or the standard toppings like pepperoni, sausage, mushroom, brocolli, spinach, etc.


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm just saying nothing wrong with trying new things bro.


----------



## Solrac (Feb 26, 2011)

Shoddragon said:


> I'm just saying nothing wrong with trying new things bro.



yes. new things that aren't too weird or awkward for my tastes.


----------



## DragonTiger (Feb 26, 2011)

That is all


----------



## Shikamaru (howtroublesome) (Feb 27, 2011)

I have a feeling most people have never had chicago pizza... but any true chicagoan will tell you that it stomps. And here I am to tell you... that it stomps.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Feb 27, 2011)

Chicago pizza, no fucking contest


----------



## Solrac (Feb 27, 2011)

wow new york pizza has 2/3rds of the vote as of the time I made this post.


----------



## Akatora (Feb 28, 2011)

Best Pizza like food i've ever had:








looks delicious doesn't it


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Feb 28, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Best Pizza like food i've ever had:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Not for me.


----------



## Shanoa (Feb 28, 2011)

New York style is the way to go.


----------



## Solrac (Feb 28, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Best Pizza like food i've ever had:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that looked like the taiwanese desserts: bao bing mixed with grass jelly soup to me.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 28, 2011)

I HATE THIS THREAD AND EVERYONE IN IT I JUST HAD A WISDOM TOOTH YANKED OUT YOU PIZZA EATING FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 28, 2011)

NY pizza by far. Chicago pizza is too thick and the cheese is too rubbery. I always choke on it. Plus, you can't really pick it up, and you have to eat it with forks and knives instead. What kinda bullshit is that?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 28, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> NY pizza by far. Chicago pizza is too thick and the cheese is too rubbery. I always choke on it. Plus, you can't really pick it up, and you have to eat it with forks and knives instead. What kinda bullshit is that?



If it requires a fork and a knife, then it's not pizza. 

Either that or people eat a pizza like that are pussies. Use your damn hands!


----------



## ~Greed~ (Feb 28, 2011)

randomsurfer said:


> *Pizza hut is the only pizza I like. *Never liked those pizza around NY. Too much tomato sauce taste. I like it's soft thick crust and lots of cheese, toppings and has much less tomato sauce taste in it.



You disgust me



Akatora said:


> Best Pizza like food i've ever had:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





That looks pretty disgusting to me.


----------



## Shoddragon (Mar 1, 2011)

Just for reference they are just styles of pizza. Thin crust and deep dish. Any " nasty rubbery cheese" or " too much sauce" depends on the person making it. For me, I prefer thin crust when I want a quick meal. For a large meal deep dish is there. Lots of things you can put in it.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 1, 2011)

basch71 said:


> If it requires a fork and a knife, then it's not pizza.
> 
> Either that or people eat a pizza like that are pussies. Use your damn hands!



Chicago deep dish pizza is more like an open-faced pie than a pizza, really. And it's usually moist/soppy from all the cheese, sauce, and oils... Eating it with your hands would be like eating lasagna with your hands, almost.

EDIT: For the record, I'm speaking strictly from experience here. I haven't had deep dish that often due to my preferrence for thin crust, but I have eaten at Gino's East in Chicago, and it doesn't get any more authentic than that when you're talking about "Chicago-style"... Immensely overrated, btw. At least in my opinion.


----------



## Id (Mar 1, 2011)

DragonTiger said:


> That is all


This. 

Giordanos is one the best stuff Pizza's you can get. They mix two types of cheese, the green peppers & onions are cut and preped daily. The sauce & dough is made from scratch. Its a home style recipe. 

Its just a burst of flavor. 

A properly backed stuffed pizza, is not sloppy/wattery. A properly backed stuffed, you can actually pick up and eat with out utensils.


----------



## Akatora (Mar 1, 2011)

Colonel Awesome said:


> Not for me.






Asassin said:


> that looked like the taiwanese desserts: bao bing mixed with grass jelly soup to me.






~Greed~ said:


> That looks pretty disgusting to me.





Well... I suppose i got the desired reactions and I agree if it wasn't for the delicious scent and the knowledge of what it is I wouldn't have eaten it


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 1, 2011)

Chicago...I like a lot of stuff on my pizza and think crust don't give me enough


----------



## David (Mar 2, 2011)

I came upon entry of this thread.


----------

